# Drilling tile , Your method ?



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-6mm-...313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c39286a89


Been using these for years. i buy about 20 at a time. keep water on them and they will last plenty long. They drill super hard porcelain just fine. The 1/4" are good for pilot holes


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

TileWizard said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-6mm-...313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c39286a89
> 
> 
> Been using these for years. i buy about 20 at a time. keep water on them and they will last plenty long. They drill super hard porcelain just fine. The 1/4" are good for pilot holes


Those are the ones I have also, they work surprisingly well. I did not expect them to work as good as they do.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

so,
I took everyone's advise.

When to Hd, and bought a little of everything.

brand names as much as possible, will do some testing..

thanks for the advise, everyone.....


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah man they work a lot better than i though they were going to.


----------

